

Ouch - Australia's NBN Pricing - Paying by the GB - whatusername
http://delimiter.com.au/2010/05/10/exetels-linton-thanks-conroy-for-free-plug/

======
whatusername
The reference link is here: <http://www.exetel.com.au/residential-fibre-
pricing.php> $50/month PLUS $0.75/GB. No included data. On a 100M link that's
going to get real expensive real fast.

